# ATV loading ramps



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

what is the best ones out there and the safest for a old man? dont want one to spread apart and drop me in a pile.. was looking at some at tsc that were rated 750 lbs each and i saw where some one welded up a anti spread bar for them,, anyone's input is appreciated.


----------



## WideFisherman (Feb 25, 2014)

Tri-fold with a strap to your bumper or trailer frame would be pretty secure. Kind of heavy at 50lbs but cant beat the price.

http://www.discountramps.com/steel-tri-fold-ramps/p/ST-TF-7449/?CID=PSC-PLA-Google-ST-TF-7449-tri-fold-atv-ramps&st-t=google-tri-fold-atv-ramps&vt-pti=99166430662&vt-k=&vt-m=&CAWELAID=298240529&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CN6io5vrvsQCFQERaQodeYcAag


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

depending on what you are loading your ATV on ?, you definitely don't want to skimp on your Ramps.
I load mine into my Truck, I had 7 1/2' ramps rated for 750 lbs. each. 1 broke when I was 1/2 way up into my truck, I was very lucky that I didn't break my leg, my Quad ended up, up side down.
If your loading into a truck ? I would go to a set like these.

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/291415991563?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]89" Folding 3000 lb ATV UTV Golf Cart Mower Aluminum Loading Ramps AF 9012 HD 2 | eBay[/ame]

Kevin


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've been using the same aluminum ramps for nearly 20 years. Perfect for an old guy. I qualify.
http://www.oxlite.com/ATV__UTV_Ramps.html

Longer ramps would be nice but I like a 6-1/2' truck box and I want the ramps fully contained and the tail gate closed.


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like my Ohio Steel Folding Arched Aluminum ramps. They are light and strong. You can walk on these ramps even when they have snow on them. For safety I use a strap to fasten them to the bumper cause I'm too old to take a tumble these days.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure if the original poster is still looking since this thread is 3 months old but.. If you are check out RevArc Ramps. They offer 72" and 90" ATV ramps along with a 90" HD UTV ramp. They cost a little more but IMO they are worth it. I purchased the 90" ATV ramp to load my Arctic Cat 550 in the back of my pickup. They are sturdy well built and store easily. After loading I slide them under my ATV and secure them with ratchet straps.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

For safety, a drive on trailer is best.


----------

